# What a morning!



## HeatherL (Feb 28, 2014)

This is our 2nd season of lambing.  Last year we had two ewes who each had singles no problems.

Yesterday at 4:00 when I got home from work I noticed one of the ewes was in the beginning labor stages.  She was laying down, grunting, getting up and so on.  Kept watch on her every 2 hours throughout the night and NOTHING!  At 4:30 this morning I went down to the barn and heard lambs, got excited and then saw that a different ewe had given birth to twins on her own.  Cool, they were fresh and the 2nd one was strong, 1st one got cold.  Brought him into the house and warmed him up, took him back to momma.  All was good.  At 8:00 I got a hold of our 4H leader to discuss the one not making any progress.  "You're gonna have to go in!"  Had no idea what to do, but she walked me through it.  So I don't get too far in and I feel something.  Can't make it out.  Finally I understand what I'm feeling, it's a but and no legs.  It took us a long time to get those back legs out from underneath and get that lamb out.  1st lamb was still alive and 2nd lamb came shooting out!  Both got really cold so I brought them up to warm.  This mom was a great mom last year and this year she keeps getting them up but she won't stand still long for them to nurse.  I am going back down to check on them but I'm worried that they'll get cold and weak again.  I did manage to get 1 1/2 ounces of colostrum in each of them so I think I will try supplementing with bottle if need be.  

My 12 yo daughter was there holding this ewe and keeping her still while I was exploring.  It was a great experience and confidence booster.  I don't think I will be as scared next time if I have to go in again in the future.  What a morning!


----------



## Womwotai (Feb 28, 2014)

Thank you for sharing.  I'm where you were last year - I have 3 ewes and so far 2 have lambed singles with no fuss.  The third is larger than the first two ever were and isn't even showing any signs she is close so I'm worried she will be the exception and that she'll wait until we're out of town two weeks from now to give birth and have issues.  I can only hope the critter sitter is vigilant and will let me know to call the vet if need by while we're gone….


----------



## Baymule (Feb 28, 2014)

@HeatherL you did great!!!


----------



## HeatherL (Feb 28, 2014)

Baymule said:


> @HeatherL you did great!!!



Thanks!  It's very satisfying to know that I can do it now.


----------



## HeatherL (Feb 28, 2014)

So Athena (the ewe) talks to the babies and keeps pawing at them but she won't stand still for them to nurse.  We have brought them in for the night and I'm going to try to get them started on bottles.  Any advice?  I've had bummers before, but they had been started for a day or two before I received them.  Thanks!


----------



## Sheepshape (Mar 1, 2014)

She is ambiguous about them as you had to intervene and she probably didn't do all the usual licking off and early bonding. she obviously hasn't turned against them, though, which can happen under these circumstances.

Are the lambs keen to feed?  Check Athena has colostrum coming down. Ensure there is no waxy plug blocking the teat and then grasp the teat at the top and pull down firmly  but gently with a twisting action.Milk should come out quite easily. Then I would get someone to hold Athena and put the lambs onto the ewe one by one (It may take a little time as some lambs clearly want to suck, but will try anything but momma's teat). 

If the lambs aren't keen to suck, then give them a tube feed of colostrum and after an hour or two try them on Athena.

I hope things go well.


----------

